# Links not working in MSN Messenger.



## Lig (Jul 29, 2007)

Ever since the URL change I haven't been able to any links for the new URL in my MSN Messenger and neither have any of my friends to my knowledge. What's going on with that?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jul 29, 2007)

Furaffinity.net isn't working right now, for various reasons.

But you can probably get the msn links going by copying then into the web browser, then changing the .net to .info.

Example:  
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/24564564/   (not a real link)
can be changed to:
http://www.furaffinity.info/view/24564564/   (also not a real link)

But I've been told that it'll be switched back eventually.


----------



## Lig (Jul 29, 2007)

I know it has a new URL with the .info in it. I've copied the link right from my browser when I'm looking at a page. Past it into the IM window and send it. But the other person can't see the link. And when someone else does the same I can't see the link to it that they sent me.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 29, 2007)

MSN has a list of 132 "censored" words. Sadly, ".info" is one of these. It's all done server-side too, so changing your client doesn't help any.

Here's a list of the censored words if anybody is interested (List generated by the aMSN client querying the server):

```
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .p
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .s
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : grouppicture.p
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : groupicture.ph
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : gallery.php
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : staff.ph
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : pics.php
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : msn.php?email
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : download.ph
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : xmas-2006
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : miralafoto/foto.e
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : profile.php
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : tufoto
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : verti2/fantasma.z
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : armazfiles.smtp.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : chnstudio.com/upload/impluse.ex
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : shurl.org/myhomepage
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : pic831.mp3-myspace.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 88chi.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : nihao52.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 81copy.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : myonlinecam.ne
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 77885.cn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 51zhaogu.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 51shejiao.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : gangen.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : wangw.cn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : uglyphotos.net
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : funpic.d
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 505united.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : t35.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : members.lycos.co.uk/svy21/t/contact.ph
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : sonresimler1.googlepages.com/ozelresimler.htm
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : viotagallery.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : image001.pn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : image002.gi
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : funbuddyicons.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : wellwell.bi
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : casedinjertionkderunhdaseo.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : jertionkdewiondaserunf.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : butuinkdesionmas.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : imp.e
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : bush-gracioso.exe
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : memebers.lycos.co.uk/getmessenger
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : get-messenge
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : belgravehelpdesk.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : xpimad.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : album.zi
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : malbranche.goracer.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : albrahem.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : improfile.n
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : unknowntools.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : hetandunhasde.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : thecoolpics.ne
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*www.provnarkotika.com.*
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : gratishost.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : dreamlife365.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : whoadmitsyou.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : blockoo.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : baratinha.mypets.ws
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : messangerstats.ne
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : messengertools.or
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : stuffplug.com/temp/downgrdr.exe
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : hornymatches.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : iwantu.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : block-checker.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : amigosparasempre.smtp.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : amigosparasempro.smtp.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : chinacircle.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mensagemparavc.mail15.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mprofiles.net/members.php?msn=
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 930le.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 66663.cn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : shusu.cn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 1717wan.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 995ba.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mydipan.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 51kongqi.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 94nile.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : life365.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : photogbase.com/pictures.php?photo656.j
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mypengyou.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : 51pingguo.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : spotyourface.net/main/pictures/sexy
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : windowslivemessenger.bi
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mensageirovirtual.land.ru
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : provnarkotika.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : tinyurl.com/asdkfh13
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : wasedinterfunva.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : qerunherdasfunkin.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : photos.z
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*2nnvc7.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*urltea.com.*
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : urltea.com/p2s
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : tinyurl.com/2nnvc
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : linkangel.net/msn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : messenger-tips.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : imrealm.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : blocknblock.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : imtract.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : blockinri
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : messaging-names
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : tebloqueo.c
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : mesns.co
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*messenger-tips.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*get-messenger.com.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*hotbeachpics.net.*
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*wadesuntiondketunhasde.com.
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*la.gg/upl
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : cbswest.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : newmsn
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : cirnews.com
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*easedrunkiondehunfans.com.*
[17:30:21] Found new censored regexp : .*amazingsexy.net
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*nishiwo.com.
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*vetionkdesunjadefin.com.
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*handeusjinkdewshishu.com
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*pozaseruiasterduin.com.*
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*okinyunhfeunasterfunjin.com
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messengerscan.com.
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*.info.
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messenger-scan.*
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*my-msn.servebeer.com
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*summer2008
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*images.zip.*
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messengerscan.net.
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*msn-csi.tk.*
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messenger-contacts.tk
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*xedinkiontnherioplinades.com.*
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messenger-list.com
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*messengercheck.biz
[17:30:22] Found new censored regexp : .*msn-contacts.tk
```


----------



## yak (Jul 29, 2007)

Snippet of yesterday's conversation on #furaffinity



> [29:07:2007 00:24] <CyberFoxx> Yup, MSN blocks the new domain in URLs when you send somebody an IM.
> ......
> [29:07:2007 00:25] <CyberFoxx> MSN has a huge blacklist of stuff that cannot be in messages.
> ......
> ...


[edit]: Oh, right, hi CyberFoxx


----------



## Poink (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah ! Msn !
We can point out gay things happening on msn:

- Msn don't want to send your messages
- You see your buddy offline when he's online
- Your display pictures disappears and you see the horrible msn mascot instead
- Msn freezes when you want to play an msn game (( and after a while it stops )

lol, msn


----------

